# 85 gallon Osaka



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the development of my new 85Gallon fluval osaka, a transplant from my old 38 tall

Facts:
85gallon fluval osaka bent glass aquarium
Fluval FX5
Fluval U4 as powerhead
Dirt substrate with gravel cap
Stock Lighting

Fish:
3Gourami
2 angels
2 apisto
3 small pleco
10 black skirt
7 harlequin rasporas
10 tiger barbs
15 white cloud minno
1 red tail shark
1 clownloach ( had a snail problem)
1 female betta

plants:
vals 
hygrophilia
anubus
luguigia(sp)
microsword
a few unknown




Here is the dirt in the tank as i slope it fron to back & back corner to center.

















Here we go with the hardscape, all of this driftwood with the exception of 1 peice came from the old man river, they were to large to bake or boil so they got soaked in salt for a long time, they still ended up leaching quite a bit but a month or so later its all clear. 








lights hung and running









the plants ready for planting









In with the water for planting ease, notice how little dirt is floating!









Lets start planting!
















1 month later!


























So it's a week after posting this, so 5 weeks after set up. And I think it's time to fix my stocking, most of these guys are from my old tank where I had the newcomers noah's ark mentality. You know... 2 of these 2 of those oh and maybe 3 of these.

So now I want to change it up, I'm thinking like, 6 Angels, 10ish congo tetras, replacing the bottomed feeders with some Cory's. Then my wife is really attached to the green barbs and the raspboras. Lemme know what you guys think? I would also probably keep the gourami threesome.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job - the Osakas are superb-looking tanks, arent they ?
I have the 260 ( 70+ gals) but I wish I had the 320 like yours.
Here's mine, for you to have a peek at:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice..... i'm looking forward to seeing this tank grow out  

I picked up a 260 on CL for $200(has some scratches) a few weeks ago..... but I'd really rather have the big one like you, it's got the 48' light instead of the 36' 

I'm currently using it as a grow out tank for clipping and such!

Thanks for sharing.... it's looking great! 

:icon_smil


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words, I am very new to the planted tank world, only started growing about a year ago, so it is very nice to hear such kinda words! @stella_blue i only paid 150 for this one with the fx5 and all the gravel  @discuspaul I would love to have a discussion with you reguarding discus care, It is some thing I am very interested in and I would love to hear all about it!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

MitchD said:


> Thank you for the kind words, I am very new to the planted tank world, only started growing about a year ago, so it is very nice to hear such kinda words! @stella_blue i only paid 150 for this one with the fx5 and all the gravel  @discuspaul I would love to have a discussion with you reguarding discus care, It is some thing I am very interested in and I would love to hear all about it!


Mitch
Glad to hear you're very interested in discus.
If you haven't already done so, it may help you to have a read of my Beginner's Guide to Getting Started with Discus, located here as the first Sticky in the "Fish" section. But beyond that, I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you may have about disus care, so please don't hesitate to PM me any time.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

Also I should mention I am a little concerned about the intensity of the light, do I have enough wattage with the stock lights?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

MitchD said:


> Also I should mention I am a little concerned about the intensity of the light, do I have enough wattage with the stock lights?


The stock lighting is almost certainly 2 bulb - T5 HO's, but what's the combined wattage of the bulbs ? Probably around 100 watts or more, -both bulbs together, which should do just fine for low-tech. You may want to think about upping that if you're planning on running CO2.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

That is what's in there yes. And no I do not intend to run c02


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank I like the rocks and plant mix. Also I think that with the different size and colors of the rocks makes the tank even better. Good Job.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

@GMyukonon24s Thanks! I really can't wait for this tank to fill in, It's growing like crazy, every thing that melted during the transplant has show around an inch of new growth in the last 2-3 days! I think I officially a dirt convert myself!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful tank... wow.. i wonder how it must feel having so much space to "play with"... having gallon envy right now


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

@acitydweller thank you! Glad you like it, i hear you dont worry, i envied tanks of this size the whole time I had my 40gallon! The unknown plant I noted in the post has TAKEN off in the last week, I will post pics maybe next week as the melted plants are coming back after the transplant as well! I'll post pics soon for a growth comparison.


----------

